# Anyone tried the new Fluval Plant Nano Bluetooth light?



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

I have this light, but only one rimless tank which was the Petco / Imagitarium 3.7 gal. cube looking thing.

The Nano light was very bright, so I used it temporarily at 1-5% on a small tank.
I then rested it on the glass cover of a 20 tall and it was running near 100% to be bright but worked.

My conclusion was to do 1 or 2 things in the future to use it on a 20High or 20 long in the future.
1.) make it custom fit a 10 inch bendable light arm from Kessil.
2.) ask my local shop to make me an acrylic mount to grab the rim of a 20 long or 20 high so I can make the Fluval Nano led light grab something upwards like the rimless tank it was designed to do.

I think 2 of these Nano LEDS on a 20 gallon long would look great as well as elegant. Money issue aside.
For no glass top, the Nano would be easy to work with as for arm room.
For using with a glass top, the 2 Nanos would have to swing/rotate or have a feeding hole area to not make it a pain to get in and out.

The alternative is to buy the new fluval 3.0 LED in 24+inches to span a 20 long at its 30 inch width.
The strip lights work well or function well with glass tops as they can slide back and front with ease for the feeding or opening of the glass.

The Fluval Nano is an awesome light, but the trick is how to use it without being a pain in the rear.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

theDCpump said:


> I have this light, but only one rimless tank which was the Petco / Imagitarium 3.7 gal. cube looking thing...



Thanks. I may give it a try. Will wait until I can find at least some kind of a deal on it. New tank which will be a while setting up so no big rush. The Bluetooth control would be nice for setting up the timings, etc., but don't really like that it has no manual control apparently.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Mike A. said:


> Thanks. I may give it a try. Will wait until I can find at least some kind of a deal on it. New tank which will be a while setting up so no big rush. * The Bluetooth control would be nice for setting up the timings, etc., but don't really like that it has no manual control apparently.*


Grab a cheapo tablet that has a system that supports the Nano series app.

The smartphones will work with the app, but the screen is so small.
The control sliders and all the lines get so much easier to see and work with when the screen is tablet size.

I used my fathers tablet, and won't go back once I got a chance to see the controls in tablet form.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

theDCpump said:


> Grab a cheapo tablet that has a system that supports the Nano series app.
> 
> The smartphones will work with the app, but the screen is so small.
> The control sliders and all the lines get so much easier to see and work with when the screen is tablet size.
> ...



Yeah, I have plenty. Too many. I could probably dedicate one just to that. lol

Still would like to have at least the option for manual on/off/dim control. Faster and easier sometimes just to hit a button. Not a deal breaker though. I could live without.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

I have one of these and I love it. Plenty of light and high customization. Being able to manually operate the light doesn't bother me a I always have my phone on me. There is a manual software option to go on/off at the touch of a button, but as far as a physical manual way - gotta unplug it


----------

